# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  (( شيل لكلاشك علمك نوبتك حتي قميصك يكون بالأحمر - شاهد فديو التعبئة ))

## مجدالدين شريف

**

*

لجنة تعبئة الجماهير بقيادة السيد /عبد العظيم حاج عمر .. 

تناشد كل الصفوة بالوقوف خلف زعيم السودان ، مؤازرة ومساندة للمريخ 

بالتشجيع الداوي ، المنظم ، الراقي .. والمشاركة في مسيرة اون لاين ..

خت جواك صورة ايداهو المات علشانك .. عشان النجمة تزيد في العالي 
ارفع حيلك انت وصاحبك لازم تهدر تصرخ ..

[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ده الكلامك الصاح يارجال
ايوه ياعبد العظيم
الله ينصر دينك
التحيه مجد الدين يارائع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ياهو ده الكلام ويديكم العافية
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يا ايداهو لن نستسلم
يا ايداهو لن نستسلم
يا ايداهو لن نستسلم
يا ايداهو لن نتراجع
*

----------


## ميدو1

* دا  الكلام يا شباب  

ومنصورين انشاء  الله 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لن نستسلم
لن نستسلم

دا الكلام الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــاح
*

----------


## مرهف

*نعم لازم
نكرر المشهد ولازم نرفع السبابه 
ولازم نشد الهمه
موفقين الحبيب مجد الدين
الي العلا الي العلا
...
*

----------


## الدسكو

*100% ومنتصرين دائما باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*منتصرين باذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*وخت في قلبك صورت إيداهو
القدم روحو عشانك إنت 
%
%
كلام يمسنا جميعا
شكرا عبد العظيم
شكرا مجد الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هييييييييييي يالصفوة رافعين الراس دايما
تسلمو وربنا يبارك فيكم ونحن معاكم وخلفكم متى ماطلب منا
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*لا لا للاستسلام
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة يامجد الدين ... كبير يامريخنا ...

بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض ...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وليس في الأمر عجب
**********


أنت الصفوة
سموك عشان أخلاقك صافية
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عمل بالجد رائع يامجدالدين لك الف تحية ان شاء الله سوف يرو جنودا لم يروها من قبل وسوف يتحول استادهم الى احمر واصفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*صفــوة الصفـوة والله
ولـن ننساك ولن نستسلــم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*
الشكر لكل المتداخلين .. انتم الاروع 

ارفع حيلك .. 

عشان النجمة تكون في العالي ..
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  يا  بخت المريخ  بكم  ويا  بختكم  بالمريخ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*&feature=player_embedded

دايرنها كده.........
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ده   الكلام   اللى   يشرح   النفس    نتمنى   من   كل   جمهور   الزعيم    فى    يوم   المباراة   أن   ياتى    ومعه   صوره   الراحل   أيداهور   حتى    نشعل   حماس

اللاعبين     فكرة   صائبه    سوف   ترون    نتيجتها   أنشاء   الله   بفوز    ساحق
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*شكرا شكرا عبد العظيم
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اون لاين جساره واصاله
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*منتصرين باذن الواحد الاحد
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*100*100 الله ينصرنا والله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نعم ايداهور في قلوبنا 
لن ننساك ياضباح فليكن شعارنا 
مشكور ين عبدالعظيم ومجدالدين بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*عظمة ومجد الدين  ...  تعبئة   لا تستكين  !!


وموعدنا المباراة ان شاءالله 
*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*كلام 100% ...

لن نستسلم ...
وسنعلنها حرب ضارية 

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*تجربة حرق الجرايد اثبتت نجاحها يجب ان نكرر التجربة + مفروض يكون في تجمع لاعضاء المنتدى
                        	*

----------

